# What's a "native outsider"?



## Felon (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a player with an Aasamir character, and the racial description for it in the Forgotten Realms book states that it's a "native outsider". I haven't bought a copy of the FR book yet, so can someone tell me what it means to be a native outsider? 

Does that mean an aasamir's creature-type is officially "outsider" and not "humanoid", so a spell like charm person doesn't affect him?

Does it mean that he can't be raised or resurrected (a standard trait for outsiders)?

Does it mean that spells like Protection from Good can hedge him out?

And if anyone has answers to those questions, can you point me to where I should be looking to read them for myself? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

A Native Outside means you are an Outsioder, and the Prime Material is your Native Plane.


----------



## Felon (Oct 19, 2002)

Geez, Cro. One-minute response time? C'mon admit, you're an AI, born and bred on the Internet ala Ghost in the Shell, aren't you?  

Seriously, you know anywhere this is stated explicitly? I mean, the planetouched are half-human, and one would hope that a planetouched PC doesn't have to suffer the heartbreak of perma-death.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Felon said:
			
		

> *Geez, Cro. One-minute response time? C'mon admit, you're an AI, born and bred on the Internet ala Ghost in the Shell, aren't you?
> 
> Seriously, you know anywhere this is stated explicitly? I mean, the planetouched are half-human, and one would hope that a planetouched PC doesn't have to suffer the heartbreak of perma-death. *




Technically, the response time was 36.54 seconds but the message board isn't that accurate and has to round things to the minute.  I haven't seen Ghost in the Shell, however I am currently borrowing it from a friend.  That's just erie (like Erie, Indiana). 

I have no clue where that can be found.  If I was a computer I'd just do a search through all the d20 products, but unfortuantely I'm only human.  No even a lousy photographic memory.  However, I'm postive on this becasue I'm playing a Native Outsider and I made sure I was up on the rules.  Sorry, I can't help more.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 19, 2002)

*Native outsider*

If i recall it is mentioned in the Monster Manual, as well as the PHB & DMG in regards to spells that effect outsiders, and what the outsider type means.. first guess however is the beginning of the MM.


----------



## Pax (Oct 19, 2002)

Felon said:
			
		

> *Seriously, you know anywhere this is stated explicitly? I mean, the planetouched are half-human, and one would hope that a planetouched PC doesn't have to suffer the heartbreak of perma-death. *




FRCS specifically defines "native outsider" in the section on the Planetouched, in the Races chapter.

Basically, the real difference between an Outsider, and a Native Outsider, is: Native Outsiders can be brought back from teh dead just like a normal Human, Elf, Dwarf, or so on ... and they cannot be banished form their home plane.

However, NATIVE Outsider is not listed in prior products, at all.


----------



## Felon (Oct 19, 2002)

Ah, now that's what I wanted to hear! Thanks, Pax. Thanks everybody else too.


----------



## Taloras (Oct 19, 2002)

A Native Outsider is an outsider native to the prime material plain.  among other things, they have darkvision, are immune to spells that specifically target humanoids.  However, they are not immune to spells that target outsiders.  a spell that removes an outsider from your plane, w/o a specified return to his native plane would work on the character.


----------



## AuraSeer (Oct 20, 2002)

An aasimar has the Outsider type, but is not an extraplanar creature. This is important for spells like _Dismissal_ and _Banishment_.

If a spell affects extraplanar creatures, it works on things that are outside their home plane. This has nothing to do with creature type. A demon on the Prime Material Plane is an extraplanar creature, but a demon in the Abyss is not; conversely, a human in the Abyss is extraplanar, and could be evicted by a demon casting _Banishment_.

Spells and effects that affect Outsiders do work on native planetouched. For instance, unholy water (created by the _Curse Water_ spell) will damage an aasimar, as holy water damages undead. There aren't very many of these effects, but they do exist.

Note specifically that _Protection From Good_ will not hold a PC aasimar at bay. It prevents bodily contact from summoned or conjured creatures, but neither of those applies to a native outsider, unless he happens to have been summoned magically.


----------

